# Tree CLIMBER wages?



## Procut (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok , I stumbled across this article while looking for out of state employment. NO , I do not need a job but was pondering the possibility of maybe traveling for a short time and finding work. I have NEVER EVER gotten paid less then $32hr for what I do , FOR WHAT WE DO as climbers! Yes , I am aware that more $$ comes with the more skills , extensive on the job experience you possess but REALLY!! Following is a quote from the article along with the link for a full read. I think it is ridiculous. We all know that what we do is dangerous , life threatening and did I mention DANGEROUS? No one twists our arms and forces us into the tree , we love it and must provide for our families and are full aware of the risks involved. I , YOU , YEAH YOU TREE CLIMBER are a few and far between , not you with the big balls attitude , height loving tree climber with no experience whatsoever of how to operate a saw at heights that will make others puke need to be stopped taken advantage of. .......Anyway , sorry for the drama. Here in Hawaii an apprentice makes a minimum of $20hr , what about your area? Just curious.

[ According to a United States Bureau of Labor Statistics study, 38,530 professional tree trimmers and pruners in 2011 made a median annual salary of $31,320 per year, or $15.05 per hour. The bottom 10 percent in this group earned an estimated $19,880 per year, or $9.56 per hour, while the top 10 percent made an estimated $49,550 per year, or $23.82 per hour. The survey excluded self-employed climbers and those who primarily performed landscaping and grounds-keeping duties.] What Does a Tree Climber Get Paid? | Chron.com


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 11, 2013)

WHAT!!! You get PAID to do this!!!!

For real though, if I said on this forum the LOW wage I get paid to climb, I would get slammed, ridiculed, and laughed off the planet, or at least this forum!!! I know I'm only in my second year climbing, but I started DdRT with a Blakes, and still climb that way, but I am starting to incorporate SRT techniques as well. I have recently switched to a hitchclimber pulley with a V.T. I have bought between 1-2 g's of my own equipment. I work hard and have a great attitude weather I'm climbing or chipping or anything in between. I rock climbed for over 15 years and was a forest tech. For over a decade, so I'm not new to tree work by any means. I run the Bobcat, the stump grinder, I have a CDL and I cut, fall, deliver chips, whatever is needed. I KNOW... I'm gettin WORKED. BUT, I'm still learning and I LOVE what I do. I feel that I will be able to demand a little more $ soon and I'm o.k. with that for now. I work for a residential tree service and also pick up side jobs. My boss broke these statistics out on me when we were discussing raises and I felt like it was a scam that employers use to keep their employees at a lower wage. I know what many of you make, and I'm sure you deserve it but after working dead end jobs for twenty years, I'm o.k with my measly little check for the time being. I work with a really good, humble and cohesive crew, and that's worth somethin...I am in a rural area so I don't have a ton of companies to shop around with and I have a family, so moving isn't in the cards. And for the first, maybe second, time in my life I LIKE going to work! I thought about going on strike from leaving the ground but soon realized that staying on the ground wouldn't do me any good, we have another climber and a contract climber that comes aboard on occasion also. At least I'm gettin paid to learn a great job. I really don't get to hung up on how dangerous it is...driving to work in the morning is dangerous, at least when I'm climbing my life is mostly in MY hands. If I ef up, I pay dearly! So I try to stay focused on every action and visualize each action BEFORE I execute. Hopefully I'm not the only climber workin for pennies, but if I am, so be it! I will be getting certified soon and also going for other certs as well so it won't be too long before my boss will have to pay me more or compete with me... And I guess that's why there are so many tree companies out there... Bosses who won't pay force those of us with skills and ambition to go do our own thing...so they create the very thing they curse, hmmm...:crazy1:

Sounds like many of you are in about the top 2 percentile...nice work!


----------



## Procut (Jun 11, 2013)

Very well said brother! It seems to me that you know what you want and that you are focused on where you want to be. Your attitude , in all area's , work , family , learning , safety and the acceptance of low wages is absolutely amazing and I wish that others I work with had the same attitude as you. PROPS! Good luck in all you do and want to achieve. Climb safe!


----------



## treemandan (Jun 11, 2013)

Never? Never Ever?:msp_mellow:


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 11, 2013)

We pay 20-25$ Depending on reliability and time with the company. Also if they can really do what what they say they can.


----------



## formationrx (Jun 12, 2013)

StrataTree said:


> WHAT!!! You get PAID to do this!!!!
> 
> For real though, if I said on this forum the LOW wage I get paid to climb, I would get slammed, ridiculed, and laughed off the planet, or at least this forum!!! I know I'm only in my second year climbing, but I started DdRT with a Blakes, and still climb that way, but I am starting to incorporate SRT techniques as well. I have recently switched to a hitchclimber pulley with a V.T. I have bought between 1-2 g's of my own equipment. I work hard and have a great attitude weather I'm climbing or chipping or anything in between. I rock climbed for over 15 years and was a forest tech. For over a decade, so I'm not new to tree work by any means. I run the Bobcat, the stump grinder, I have a CDL and I cut, fall, deliver chips, whatever is needed. I KNOW... I'm gettin WORKED. BUT, I'm still learning and I LOVE what I do. I feel that I will be able to demand a little more $ soon and I'm o.k. with that for now. I work for a residential tree service and also pick up side jobs. My boss broke these statistics out on me when we were discussing raises and I felt like it was a scam that employers use to keep their employees at a lower wage. I know what many of you make, and I'm sure you deserve it but after working dead end jobs for twenty years, I'm o.k with my measly little check for the time being. I work with a really good, humble and cohesive crew, and that's worth somethin...I am in a rural area so I don't have a ton of companies to shop around with and I have a family, so moving isn't in the cards. And for the first, maybe second, time in my life I LIKE going to work! I thought about going on strike from leaving the ground but soon realized that staying on the ground wouldn't do me any good, we have another climber and a contract climber that comes aboard on occasion also. At least I'm gettin paid to learn a great job. I really don't get to hung up on how dangerous it is...driving to work in the morning is dangerous, at least when I'm climbing my life is mostly in MY hands. If I ef up, I pay dearly! So I try to stay focused on every action and visualize each action BEFORE I execute. Hopefully I'm not the only climber workin for pennies, but if I am, so be it! I will be getting certified soon and also going for other certs as well so it won't be too long before my boss will have to pay me more or compete with me... And I guess that's why there are so many tree companies out there... Bosses who won't pay force those of us with skills and ambition to go do our own thing...so they create the very thing they curse, hmmm...:crazy1:
> 
> Sounds like many of you are in about the top 2 percentile...nice work!



if you are gonna do it.... do it for yourself...


----------



## Procut (Jun 12, 2013)

treemandan said:


> Never? Never Ever?:msp_mellow:



As A climber , yes you are correct!


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 12, 2013)

Procut said:


> Very well said brother! It seems to me that you know what you want and that you are focused on where you want to be. Your attitude , in all area's , work , family , learning , safety and the acceptance of low wages is absolutely amazing and I wish that others I work with had the same attitude as you. PROPS! Good luck in all you do and want to achieve. Climb safe!



Thanks for sayin so, looks like I do need a raise though!  

I can climb palms barefoot with a machete in my teeth, you hiring?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Procut (Jun 12, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> We pay 20-25$ Depending on reliability and time with the company. Also if they can really do what what they say they can.



Ah hah , I have seen it once to many times. I am a lead climber/foreman for a well established company here in Hawaii and am responsible for interviewing , hiring and releasing of employees. I have had climbers tell me they can do this and that only to be disappointed by their lack of skills.


----------



## TreeAce (Jun 12, 2013)

just curious, how much do you pay for a gallon of milk in Hawaii? What about a gallon of gas? I have a feeling that 32 an hour there is about like 20 an hour in northern Ohio. Which is pretty good pay for a pretty good climber.


----------



## RAG66 (Jun 12, 2013)

Wish I had enough work to hire a climber better than me. IF I found such an individual I'd pay well to retain him. I am no superstar only a 17 year climber who runs my own show. I figure I make about 20-30/hr. after all is washed and dried. Still there are trees I will not climb because I am scared, or tree is too big, bucket work ETC.


----------



## Bandit Man (Jun 13, 2013)

*climber*

I'm blessed in this area. I guess my climber is also. If there is a tree I'm uncomfortable with, or if I want to run the ground crew personally, I have a 25 year tree vet(retired) who climbs for me. I pay him $50 per hour. Mind you, this man can put a 30 ton tree over houses and power lines on the ground in 3-4 hours. He's sitting by the pool by noon with a cold beer, and I love him like a brother-in-law! Which he is. LOL!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Procut (Jun 13, 2013)

TreeAce said:


> just curious, how much do you pay for a gallon of milk in Hawaii? What about a gallon of gas? I have a feeling that 32 an hour there is about like 20 an hour in northern Ohio. Which is pretty good pay for a pretty good climber.



A gallon of milk is over $5.00 with our gas close to that per gallon. And $32 was the LEAST I have gotten as a climber , years ago! But I believe everything is much more expensive here in Hawaii to compensate for shipping , I guess.


----------



## richard t (Jun 13, 2013)

Bandit Man said:


> I'm blessed in this area. I guess my climber is also. If there is a tree I'm uncomfortable with, or if I want to run the ground crew personally, I have a 25 year tree vet(retired) who climbs for me. I pay him $50 per hour. Mind you, this man can put a 30 ton tree over houses and power lines on the ground in 3-4 hours. He's sitting by the pool by noon with a cold beer, and I love him like a brother-in-law! Which he is. LOL!!:msp_biggrin:




Next big job you use you're brother in law on I'm willing to buy the beer and pay him 50 an hour just to come and watch Talk is cheap


----------



## Procut (Jun 13, 2013)

Bandit Man said:


> I'm blessed in this area. I guess my climber is also. If there is a tree I'm uncomfortable with, or if I want to run the ground crew personally, I have a 25 year tree vet(retired) who climbs for me. I pay him $50 per hour. Mind you, this man can put a 30 ton tree over houses and power lines on the ground in 3-4 hours. He's sitting by the pool by noon with a cold beer, and I love him like a brother-in-law! Which he is. LOL!!:msp_biggrin:



Yep , there have been those times that I have been uncomfortable before a climb , second guessing myself. I have on one occasion brought in another climber to assist me in the tree and had paid $50hr as well. Upon observing his skills as a 5yr climber , I now use him when needed.


----------



## Bandit Man (Jun 13, 2013)

Not sure if Richard T is being a smart ass or not. Here is the last job BIL helped out on. Have had several customers ask for him to climb personally when referrals come. If you did watch him climb/cut Richard , you'd buy beer and give him a raise. View attachment 299900


----------



## TreeAce (Jun 13, 2013)

Bandit Man said:


> Not sure if Richard T is being a smart ass or not. Here is the last job BIL helped out on. Have had several customers ask for him to climb personally when referrals come. If you did watch him climb/cut Richard , you'd buy beer and give him a raise. View attachment 299900



No offense but I hope u realize that tree isnt jack diddly squat. Just saying.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 13, 2013)

TreeAce said:


> No offense but I hope u realize that tree isnt jack diddly squat. Just saying.



The stubs are quite telling as well.


----------



## gorman (Jun 13, 2013)

What's with that hand in the tree? 
Looks pretty tit to me as well.


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 13, 2013)

Is Bill wearing any PPE? :msp_mellow:

Groundie isn't!!! Is that you?


----------



## Bandit Man (Jun 13, 2013)

StrataTree said:


> Is Bill wearing any PPE? :msp_mellow:
> 
> Groundie isn't!!! Is that you?



Guilty. My best PPE is common sense. I do put on a forestry helmet when feeding the Intimidator. I was not running a chainsaw this day, chipper has a winch. I know a ball cap is not PPE , but this tree was not dead, and I felt no over head threat. Plus it was *94.


----------



## Bandit Man (Jun 13, 2013)

gorman said:


> What's with that hand in the tree?
> Looks pretty tit to me as well.



The hand is my PC mouse left in the cell pic. I always do a digital video of HO property before and after, as well as several still shots during the job. My insurance lady loves it, and when my beloved customers see me shooting video of their houses, fences, landscaping, etc, before starting work, it keeps the possible scammers away. 

And just curious, what looks "tit" to you about this? Thanks!


----------



## Bandit Man (Jun 13, 2013)

TreeAce said:


> No offense but I hope u realize that tree isnt jack diddly squat. Just saying.



It was not a Jack Diddly, it was just a Silver Maple. :msp_biggrin:

This tree was 3 hours of fun! Fifty feet away on the back of this property is four sand volleyball courts. This day there was 300 college girls having a tournament. They would stop playing to watch and cheer when a limb swung down. After the job was fun as well!


----------



## 137cc (Jun 14, 2013)

Bandit Man said:


> Guilty. My best PPE is common sense. I do put on a forestry helmet when feeding the Intimidator. I was not running a chainsaw this day, chipper has a winch. I know a ball cap is not PPE , but this tree was not dead, and I felt no over head threat. Plus it was *94.



The photo and this comment have revealed a lot to us experienced tree climbers. Your climber's nothing special, and your not that smart. Any-time you have someone above you in a tree, working with a chainsaw there is plenty of risk to the groundie below. Doesn't matter if the tree is dead or not, a teeny tiny branch falling from 30' will put in a gash in your head. Leaving stubs is a sign of a true novice, not the worlds greatest tree climber that deserves beer boughten for him on the spot. 

I'm not saying wearing PPE is a sign of knowing what you are doing. But not wearing BASIC PPE is usually a sure sign that you don't know what your doing. Beyond safety, a hard hat is the most visible form of PPE. Which helps keep the osha guys from walking onto the job-site. If they see all the basic PPE from the road they usually just move on.

And by tits they mean that tree was easy, any mediocre climber could handle that tree without much trouble.


----------



## Bandit Man (Jun 14, 2013)

137cc said:


> The photo and this comment have revealed a lot to us experienced tree climbers. Your climber's nothing special, and your not that smart. Any-time you have someone above you in a tree, working with a chainsaw there is plenty of risk to the groundie below. Doesn't matter if the tree is dead or not, a teeny tiny branch falling from 30' will put in a gash in your head. Leaving stubs is a sign of a true novice, not the worlds greatest tree climber that deserves beer boughten for him on the spot.
> 
> I'm not saying wearing PPE is a sign of knowing what you are doing. But not wearing BASIC PPE is usually a sure sign that you don't know what your doing. Beyond safety, a hard hat is the most visible form of PPE. Which helps keep the osha guys from walking onto the job-site. If they see all the basic PPE from the road they usually just move on.
> 
> And by tits they mean that tree was easy, any mediocre climber could handle that tree without much trouble.



Thank you. I understand about the PPE, and you are 100% right, I would have been safer wearing my helmet, and usually do. I posted photo knowing I would hear about it from someone. The angles and length of the stubs were left on prupose, swing brake to protect house. And my brother in law may not be anything special, I mean , 25 years straight as a climber for one company in northeast IL, and you call him a "novice". Well, that's why I came on here finally, to learn more from you pros. Don't worry about the beer, I'll buy it.


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 14, 2013)

I hear ya, 94 degrees. Wearin PPE sucks, chaps and hard hats, and the ear pro. And usually nothin happens... Here in Oregon it doesn't get too hot, a few weeks over 90 usually, but we are required to wear chaps, even IN the tree! 

With all those girls around you wouldn't look as cool probably either!

I for one think all the protection IS cool, shows we know what we're doin, and that it is a tad dangerous and we are ready for anything. Plus you look more official when tellin bystanders to stand aside, even the cute ones...makes you look more powerful...

Glad you had fun, gotta love an audience, specially one like that, your own personal cheer leading squad! 

Of course you KNEW you'd get called out on the PPE. You've taken your hits here well, keep postin and have fun on the islands

You on the big island by any chance? I'm not kiddin bout climbing coconut trees barefoot...


----------



## gorman (Jun 14, 2013)

By tit I mean easy. Run of the mill, day in and day out kind of job


----------



## Bandit Man (Jun 14, 2013)

gorman said:


> By tit I mean easy. Run of the mill, day in and day out kind of job



Gotcha. Just a half day in and out with winch and the mustang, no bucket access. But this job was tits no question. Pulled several pics with the ladies, will try to post them soon, not sure which forum though.


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 14, 2013)

Picture forum, or better yet, right here!

Run of the mill but from the mill I don't run!!!!


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 15, 2013)

I am only now making what i feel is decent money for what I do. I can climb the unclimbable. I can handle any situation that might arise during a job on the ground or in the tree. I don't need to be supervised, I'm dependable. I can go on, but bottom line is I've only started making over 20 dollars an hour these last few years. For 10 years I was in the 15 to 20 dollar an hour bracket. That's top wages around here. That is really hardly a living wage. I'm lucky my wife makes like 65,000 a year. 
I love climbing trees, its not even work to me. I look forward to each days job. Quickest way to get me to do a job is have something interesting, dangerous, or difficult, all three I might do it for free(but probably not)
I'm not much of a business man. I do a lot of side job and are giving jobs from other Company's to small for them or what not, but make most my money working on a contract basis. I get bored easy and enjoy working for different companys. I made close to 50,000 last year, and this year may even be better if it keeps going like it is.
I owe this site for my new level of prosperity. Seeing what others were doing, and learning what I was worth and how to market my self were game changers for me. Only other climbers I knew didn't speak english to well. This site opened up a whole world to me and showed me I wasn't alone in my desire to be a professional. 
Don't get stuck in a rut, keep learning new Technics, study and understand trees, be honest and reliable, and you'll move up to a higher level, and be paid for it. Seek out the best tree company's you can to work for. It won't be over night, but you'll reap the benefits.
If I only knew all this 20 years ago how my life would of been different.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 17, 2013)

ROPECLIMBER said:


> I don't know how to quote part of a post,
> "The angle and length of the stubs are for strength", that is 45 year old mis conception, proven wrong by The Late Dr Alex Shigo.
> In reallity the stubs invite core rot because the differential tissue of the branch collar will not be able to grow callas tissue over the branch coller ,which if properly pruned would eventually seal the wound. The forth and final wall of codit. The stub will not allow this and the decay will go to the core of the branch union, eventually causing a hollow, and an extreemly weaked section of a now non tapering stem.
> At Aspen Tree PPE is required when you get out of the truck, 3 chances: 1st verbal, 2nd written, and 3rd grounds for termination, but I can almost garrentee you if OSHA fined them for you not wearing it, it would be 123, all at once. Climbing is great but knowing what, how, and why, to cut is as important. a good climber is worth what they safely produce, with out damage to the tree,property, team, or equipment. If they get up there and cause 30 years future damage then what are they worth, every cut (wound) matters. and safety matters most, you have to do it with the team tommorow again. like Beastmaster said strive to learn and better yourself and you will do well. but it does kind of suck if we were journyman line splicers, or xray welders, or plumbers we would be making 30-40 per hour, I will bump up to 20 at Aspen if I get my cdl, work for myself in the winter and early spring though.
> Paul


Yup wages are why I can't work for a decent company unless its part time winter or contractual. 20 bucks per hour won't pay my bills let alone prosper.


----------



## Procut (Jun 17, 2013)

YEP , wages for us climbers are all over the place. Cost of living in a certain areas (Hawaii) is high and I now believe that could be a contributing factor towards higher paid climbers , I don't know , just saying. I know there are plenty SKILLED and knowledgeable climbers here and I just wish you all (us all) would be recognized as such and compensated accordingly. You guys rock!


----------



## bootboy (Jun 18, 2013)

My first climbing job paid me $23/hr starting wage before they even knew a thing about me. They just took my word for it. Now, if I contract, I charge $120hr in the tree, $60 on the ground. I cut, and walk away. The guys I work for get a pretty good deal out of it as I'm able to get a lot done in 2-4 hours of climbing, and I'm home for lunch with $300-$500 in my pocket for the day. Granted though, that I don't get to do that every day. Maybe once a week. It's a part time deal for me.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 18, 2013)

I think if I was ever to work for anyone it would be in a higher capacity than climber. Maybe sales or management, no matter what, I would want percentage climbers here are too cheap. I can get a good one for 250.00 per day but I have never let anyone climb for me yet. I only have one reputation and I won't let a mistake from someone else cause my insurance to soar!


----------



## eert (Jun 19, 2013)

*Australia*

First job in the industry 4 years ago was on $18 (casual), 2 years later, $26 (fulltime perm), 1 year later $24 (casual, 50hrs a week + overtime on weekends and double time Sunday and nights), now $27 casual (40hrs a week). Standard rate for all day good climber is about $28-32 (full time perm), more if casual, if sub contractor i have seen some get up to $500 day rate with supply of there own gear.

Problem is no real award for this industry where i am from, no unions and no real governing body to regulate the industry, rather a wild west industry per say.... If it was regulated more i would assume prices would go up for danger pay and such would be calculated into the "award", but over here we fall under the cabinet makers and wood workers award and that's $17 a hour... i know very very very strange... you would think landscapers award...

This is in Australia, and please don't migrate here we are happy.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 19, 2013)

eert said:


> First job in the industry 4 years ago was on $18 (casual), 2 years later, $26 (fulltime perm), 1 year later $24 (casual, 50hrs a week + overtime on weekends and double time Sunday and nights), now $27 casual (40hrs a week). Standard rate for all day good climber is about $28-32 (full time perm), more if casual, if sub contractor i have seen some get up to $500 day rate with supply of there own gear.
> 
> Problem is no real award for this industry where i am from, no unions and no real governing body to regulate the industry, rather a wild west industry per say.... If it was regulated more i would assume prices would go up for danger pay and such would be calculated into the "award", but over here we fall under the cabinet makers and wood workers award and that's $17 a hour... i know very very very strange... you would think landscapers award...
> 
> This is in Australia, and please don't migrate here we are happy.



Hectic mate  I'm on the way see ya soon :monkey:


----------

